# Can you ID this hedge/shrub plant?



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend of my wife's has a whole row of shrubs/hedge she is going to rip out soon, to replace with a fence.. 
We can take some if we want them! dig them out and transplant them.. 
but the only place we have for them would be in fairly heavy shade, and I need to ID the plant to see 
if it can handle shade at all..if it cant, I wont even bother to dig any up.. 
(it is growing in sun right now) 

I didnt get a pic of the hedge in place, didnt have the camera with me..so I broke off a branch and took it home 
to photograph: 










That piece of branch is about 8" long, and each individual football-shaped leaf is about 1" to 1.25" long.. 
its a common "hedge plant"..kept trimmed with hedge clippers.. 
any idea of the specific species? 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have a local extension service that could help?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott it looks like Privet,Latin name, Ligustrum. It is a common hedging plant over here in England. If planted in the shade, it will put on rapid growth towards the light and thin itself out on the shady side. It is a very hardy plant and will take a lot of clipping, and will do well in either full sun or strong shade. 
Rod


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 05/15/2008 8:33 AM
Scott it looks like Privet,Latin name, Ligustrum. It is a common hedging plant over here in England. If planted in the shade, it will put on rapid growth towards the light and thin itself out on the shady side. It is a very hardy plant and will take a lot of clipping, and will do well in either full sun or strong shade. 
Rod 





im pretty sure its *not* a privet.. 
privet hedges dont have that growth pattern.. 
they grow out in one continous branch, like this: 

http://www.sbs.utexas.edu/bio406d/images/pics/ole/Ligustrum%20sinense%20leaves.jpg 

On my "mystery plant" the individual leaves look similar to a privet, 
but the branch pattern doesnt.. 

and the leaves are thinner and floppier than a privet..privit leaves and thicker and sturdier.. 

could be some type of privit! but im doubting it right now..based on the privits I know.. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Euonymous alata aka burning bush. 

-Brian


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 05/15/2008 9:02 AM
Euonymous alata aka burning bush. 
-Brian




interesting! 
that could be it!  

I will ask the owner of the hedge if they turn bright red in the fall.. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I have Privit here. 
Fun part was finding more to extend the hedge 25 years ago. 

That looks like a type of Laurel. 
There have to be a zillion Laurel groups. 

I have a couple here. 
The big one is Portugese, sawtooth edges to the leaves. 

If the leaves are only 1-1.25" long, maybe a type of Box Hedge?


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm with Brian on this one, hope the landscapers are right.. LOL


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

Burning bush!


----------

